# اجعل يا رب قلوبنا بيضاء



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2013)

اجعل يا رب قلوبنا بيضاء 
طاهرة مثل قلوب الاطفال ... 
انزع منها كل حقد او كره او ضغينة ... 
املأها بالفرح والتفاؤل والطيبة والمحبة ..
وليفض الحب فيها والخير والسلام....
امين 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

امييييييييييييييييييييين

صلاه جميله ياكوكي
ربنا يباركك ياحبيبتي .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يونيو 2013)

صلاة مباركة
الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (12 يونيو 2013)

*آمين يارب 
علينا ان نصير مثل الاطفال لكى ندخل ملكوت السموات
ما انقى قلوب الاطفال*


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> اجعل يا رب قلوبنا بيضاء
> طاهرة مثل قلوب الاطفال ...
> انزع منها كل حقد او كره او ضغينة ...
> املأها بالفرح والتفاؤل والطيبة والمحبة ..
> ...



امين 

راااااائعه


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييين





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صلاه جميله ياكوكي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياحبيبتي .


 
مرسي كتير حبيبتي لمرورك وللتقييم الجميل​

يسوع يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة
> الرب يباركك


شكرااا جزيلا للتقييم الغالي
رب المجد يبارك حياتك




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *آمين يارب *






نيفيان قال:


> *علينا ان نصير مثل الاطفال لكى ندخل ملكوت السموات*
> 
> *ما انقى قلوب الاطفال*




شكرااا ياقمر لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك





​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> امين
> 
> راااااائعه


 شكراااا ياقمر لمرورك وللتقييم الغالي
رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 يونيو 2013)

امين امين امين 
ربنا يباركك صلاه فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> امين امين امين
> ربنا يباركك صلاه فى منتهى الروعه


منورة ياقمر
وشكرااا للتقييم الغالي
ربنا يبارك




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2013)

امييييييييييين يااااااارب
صلاه حلوه اووي 
ربنا يكون معاكي اختي الغاليه
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييين يااااااارب
> 
> صلاه حلوه اووي
> ربنا يكون معاكي اختي الغاليه​



ميرسي كتير لمرورك  حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك


​


----------



## Marina coptic (12 يونيو 2013)

امين
صلاه رائعه
شكرا اختى كلدانيه


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2013)

*الصوره والكلمات فى منتهى الروعه والتميز
جدا جدا جدا​*


----------



## grges monir (13 يونيو 2013)

امين يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> امين
> صلاه رائعه
> شكرا اختى كلدانيه


 شكرا على المرور 
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الصوره والكلمات فى منتهى الروعه والتميز​*
> *جدا جدا جدا*​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> امين يا رب


 شكراااا لمرورك


----------

